
The Business of AI Startups - jtraffic
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3293275
======
jtraffic
Specifically this is about what business customers of AI startups report about
the impacts of AI adoption. Main result is for professional positions it
creates more than it destroys, reverse for manual labor and clerical

